# Count Solo Trail



## Bad_Brain (27. Juni 2018)

Hallo an alle Rosefahrer,

Ich habe mir vor Kurzem, nach langer MTB Abstinenz, ein Count Solo 1 bestellt, als Ausgangsbasis. Denn ich möchte das Rad mehr in Richtung XC-Trail trimmen.  Dachte da an kurzen Vorbau, breiteren Lenker, 1x10 Antrieb und eine Dropper-Sattelstütze.

Hat damit schon jemand hier geliebäugelt oder kann sogar seine Erfahrungen teilen?


----------



## underdog (27. Juni 2018)

Welches Modelljahr ist dein Count Solo 1 den?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ahija (27. Juni 2018)

1x10 ist ne Ansage - das bin ich selbst nur 2 Monate gefahren bis es mir gehörigst auf den Senkel ging.


----------



## Bad_Brain (27. Juni 2018)

@underdog: Ist das 2018er. 
@Ahija: bin fixed gear gewohnt, von daher seh ich dem ganzen positiv entgegen, weniger ist mehr  zur Not gibts ja noch zum Beispiel den Commencal Umrüstkit.

Wäre noch die Überlegung den LW etwas flacher auszulegen mit diesem Cane Creek Verstellsteuersatzdingen, wobei ich das eher auf die Langebank schieben würde.


----------



## Ahija (27. Juni 2018)

Bei solchen Aktionen denke ich mir ja immer "Wieso nicht gleich das richtige Rad bestellen?".
Lenkwinkelsteuersatz, Schaltung, Dropperpost .. Das sind doch auch gleich wieder 2-300€. Womöglich sogar mehr.

Gab es da für um die 1.000-1.100€ nichts passenderes?
Nichts gegen das Count Solo, habe ich selbst erst jetzt einem Freund von mir empfohlen und er ist bislang echt top zufrieden damit. Aber es ist eben kein Trailbike..


----------



## Bad_Brain (27. Juni 2018)

Ich weiß dass es das nicht ist, ich will es ja auch zum meter machen haben. Allerdings schraub ich gerne an Rädern, der steuersatz ist ein kann, kein muss. Ich möchte das Rad eben einfach etwas an meine Bedürfnisse anpassen, dazu gehört eben ein simpler Antrieb und die kurze Front, Reach hat es ja mehr als genug.

Mir hat auch der Rahmen am besten gefallen, im Vergleich zu vergleichbaren Rädern. Auch die 29" LR sind für mich auch ausschlaggebend gewesen.


----------



## Ahija (27. Juni 2018)

Versteht ja auch jeder unter Trail was anderes - ich bin mit meinem 160/165mm Setup auch Trailriding wenn man mich fragt.

Hast jedenfalls nix falsches gekauft - würde es nur nicht all zu weit weg vom Einsatzgebiet aufbauen wollen.
Ich würde aber ehrlich nochmal über 1x10 nachdenken..


----------



## Bad_Brain (27. Juni 2018)

Meinst du von der Bandbreite her?


----------



## Ahija (27. Juni 2018)

Auch vom technischen. Ich hatte es mit nem XT RD-786 aufgebaut. Das fluppt einfach nicht so sauber wie man will.
1x11 ist da schon eine andere Geschichte


----------



## underdog (28. Juni 2018)

Bad_Brain schrieb:


> Meinst du von der Bandbreite her?



Hallo Brain,

du kannst dir die Shimano HG-500-10 Kassette mit 11-42 10-Fach besorgen. Die gibt es bei Rose für 29,90€. Das wäre dann soweit auch mit deinem Schaltwerk kompatiebel.
https://www.rosebikes.de/shimano-ti...002?product_shape=Standard&article_size=11-42 
Den Umwerfer und linken Schalthebel demontieren, ein gescheites 32er Narow Wide Kettenblatt und passende Kettenblattschrauben noch besorgen dann wäre der Antrieb erst mal ganz ok von der Bandbreite und du kommst mit ca 60-75€ davon.

Wenn der Umwerfer weg fällt kannst du dann eine Vario Stütze mit Interner Verlegung sogar verbauen. Der Rahmen hat am Sitzrohr unten ein Loch wo ein Stopfen drin steckt da kannst du mit der Leitung raus kommen und in das Loch vom Umwerfer gehen und oben dann wieder raus kommen.

Ein kürzerer Vorbau so 50mm-70mm kann man gut machen, dadurch bekommst du eine etwas aufrechtere Sitzposition, die du je nach Vario Stütze(gibt es ja mit und ohne offset) dann wieder etwas strecken kannst. Bei Lenker liegt es an dir was für eine Breite du bevorzugst. ich würde 760mm mit 20mm-30mm Riser empfehlen. 

mfg


----------



## Bad_Brain (28. Juni 2018)

@underdog : Ich glaube nicht dass das mit dem Schaltwerk passt, da dieses nur bis 36 zähne geht. Aber guter Ansatz.

Lenkertechnisch bin ich bei dir mit den 760mm, hatte da den RF Aeffect im Sinn mit 18mm Rise und passendem 50mm Vorbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ahija (28. Juni 2018)

Und genau da fängt 1x10 nämlich an, scheiße zu werden.
Ein Schaltwerk mit 36 Zähnen schaltet übrigens problemfrei eine 42er Kassette. Das hat mein RD-M768 auch geschafft.
Der Kettenschräglauf wird auf den kleinsten und größten Ritzeln jedoch zum Materialmörder schlechthin.
Ich hab das Gefühl, dass dies bei 1x11 durchdachter funktioniert. Könnte aber auch am Boostkram liegen. Keine Ahnung - es läuft insgesamt runder nun


----------



## underdog (29. Juni 2018)

Bad_Brain schrieb:


> @underdog : Ich glaube nicht dass das mit dem Schaltwerk passt, da dieses nur bis 36 zähne geht. Aber guter Ansatz.
> 
> Lenkertechnisch bin ich bei dir mit den 760mm, hatte da den RF Aeffect im Sinn mit 18mm Rise und passendem 50mm Vorbau



Da ist ja laut Rose Homepage ein Shimano RD-M6000 drauf, müsste wegen dreifach dann das SGS Schaltwerk sein das hat ein längeren Schaltarm als das GS und das ist für die 11-42 Kassette freigegeben. und wenn du vom Kettenblatt vorne dann so mit 36 bis 32 Kettenblatt arbeitest, wird das funktionieren. Von Shimano Seite aus geben sie es nicht frei, ok! Aber rein technisch funktioniert das! ältere 10-Schaltwerke haben früher das auch geschafft.


----------



## Bad_Brain (29. Juni 2018)

Das klingt gut. Dann werde ich das mal probieren. Besten Dank


----------



## Bad_Brain (31. Juli 2018)

So Freunde der gepflegten Nassrasur...nach den ersten paar Ausfahrten kann ich folgendes berichten. Kuzer Vorbau und breiterer Lenker waren genau richtig für mich. Ist dann der NP Warhead und der Sam Hill Lenker mit 20mm Rise und 760mm geworden. Vorne fahr ich momentan nur das 30er KB unten rum gerade so am Limit vor zu kurz, das 36 Ritzel langt mir locker hier für die Hometrails. Was ich aber wirklich noch verbauen will ist ne verstellbare Sattelstütze. 

Und nach 6 Jahren ohne MTB muss ich mich erst mal wieder dran gewöhnen ums laufen zu lassen, gerade auch weil ich zum erstenmal 29er fahre


----------



## Bad_Brain (1. August 2018)

Hier noch einpaar Bilder...


----------



## Bad_Brain (3. April 2019)

Die Evolution ist nicht zum Erliegen gekommen, hier die aktuelle Variante. Mit RS Revelation rc 120mm, One Up Kefü, Brand X Ascent 150mm und Works Components Angle Set -2°. Für das was ich mache On Point!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## no.mis (15. Juli 2019)

@Bad_Brain bist du mit deinem Momentanen Setup noch soweit zufrieden? Überlege mir gerade auch ein neues MTB zu kaufen. Hauptsächliches um damit auf Waldwegen zu fahren, würde mich auch auch gerne etwas an Trails rantasten wollen. 
Die Kombi mit Count Solo, Dropper Post, kürzerer Vorbau, breiterer Lenker und vorne nur ein Blatt schwebt mir ebenfalls vor. Würdest du nochmals ein Count Solo kaufen oder dich eher Richtung Trail-HT orientieren wenn du nochmals einkaufen gehen würdest.
Gruß


----------



## Bad_Brain (23. Dezember 2019)

@no.mis Bin doch ziemlich zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis, würde ich es nochmal machen...ich denke ich würde einen Rahmen wählen der dickere Reifen zu lässt, aber ansonsten bin ich echt zufrieden wie das geworden ist. Super lang und stabil vom Laufverhalten durch die Kombi von längerer Gabel und -2° Angleset


----------



## DePelzer (10. Februar 2022)

Ich wollte diesen Threat nochmal hervorholen, da ich tatsächlich Ähnliches vorhabe. Ich habe das Count Solo als Zweitrad möchte aber erfühlen wie sich der Charakter eines Rads verändert. 

Bis jetzt: 
60mm Vorbau
780mm Lenker mit 35mm Rise
125mm Dropper Low Budget

Hier liegt aber schon der Winkelsteuersatz vom Works Components und ich bin das Wagniss eingegangen eine 120mm China Gabel von ZTTO zu bestellen. Die kommt im März. 

Fährst du das Solo noch? Das sieht auf den Bildern richtig gut aus in schwarz.


----------



## DeKa79 (10. Februar 2022)

DePelzer schrieb:


> Ich wollte diesen Threat nochmal hervorholen, da ich tatsächlich Ähnliches vorhabe. Ich habe das Count Solo als Zweitrad möchte aber erfühlen wie sich der Charakter eines Rads verändert.
> 
> Bis jetzt:
> 60mm Vorbau
> ...


Falls du ein CS mit RS Recon hast: Die lässt sich durch Entfernen des Distanzstücks auf 120mm traveln.


----------



## Bad_Brain (11. Februar 2022)

Hi Pelzer,

ja das Count Solo ist weiter in Betrieb. Schwarz ist einfach ein Klassiker😀

Mittlerweile sieht es so aus


----------



## DePelzer (25. Februar 2022)

Bad_Brain schrieb:


> Hi Pelzer,
> 
> ja das Count Solo ist weiter in Betrieb. Schwarz ist einfach ein Klassiker😀
> 
> Mittlerweile sieht es so ausAnhang anzeigen 1418718


Das sieht so gut aus. Die Skinnwall reifen haben es nochmal verschönert. Wahnsinn. Wenn meine Teile alle da sind zeig ich dir auch ein Bild.


----------



## DePelzer (20. September 2022)

Hier ist nun mein Trail Solo 2. Ich bin ziemlich zufrieden mit den verbauten Teilen. Die 125mm Sattelstütze reicht aus. Die Barzo/Mezcal Kombination fährt sich schnell und sicher. Nur die Federgabel aus China, Uding 32 von ZTTO ist ein Mega-Fail 😆. Es ist praktisch eine Starrgabel, außer man bremst, dann ist man schnell am Limit. Vielleicht baue ich die Judy wieder ein oder besorge mir eine andere bei Gelegenheit.


----------



## Vitus_Wach (18. Oktober 2022)

Hallo miteinander,
Ich bin das Count Solo von 2020 bis 2022 mit einer 130ger Judy von Rockshox gefahren, danach auf ein Enduro umgestiegen, habe aber jetzt wieder Lust auf ein Hardtail und habe das alte Teil ausgegraben. Dazu habe ich noch vom Upgrade meines Enduros eine Gabel rumliegen und würde die Einbauen wollen. Jetzt ist nur die Frage, ist das Zuviel Federweg oder packt das der Rahmen.
Hat einer von euch auch schon mal damit geliebäugelt oder hat vielleicht jemand irgendwelche Tipps?


----------



## Bad_Brain (18. Oktober 2022)

Puh, persönlich würde ich nicht mehr als 2cm over forken


----------



## underdog (26. Oktober 2022)

Vitus_Wach schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> Ich bin das Count Solo von 2020 bis 2022 mit einer 130ger Judy von Rockshox gefahren, danach auf ein Enduro umgestiegen, habe aber jetzt wieder Lust auf ein Hardtail und habe das alte Teil ausgegraben. Dazu habe ich noch vom Upgrade meines Enduros eine Gabel rumliegen und würde die Einbauen wollen. Jetzt ist nur die Frage, ist das Zuviel Federweg oder packt das der Rahmen.
> Hat einer von euch auch schon mal damit geliebäugelt oder hat vielleicht jemand irgendwelche Tipps?


Ich würde nicht mehr als die 130 in dem Rahmen verbauen, der kommt ja original nur mit 100mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DePelzer (26. Oktober 2022)

Mit 130mm hab ich auch geliebäugelt nachdem die China Gabel so beschissen war. Habe aber ne günstige 100er Reba + Boost Vorderrad und QR Hinterrad geschossen und auf 120mm getravelt. Das sind Welten zur ZTTO Uding 32 und das Vorderrad hat auch 200g weniger. Bestimmt wäre ne 130er Pike auch geil, aber mit Winkelsteuersatz käme man auf 65,5 Lenkwinkel und einen Reach von, grob geschätzt, 445 in Größe XL. Ziemlich wenig Reach für ein Trailhardtail. Außerdem sind mit meinen 105kg auch ordentlich Kräfte am wirken. 

130mm traue ich dem Rahmen zu, wenn man nicht ganz so massig ist wie ich. Mehr wäre mir nicht geheuer.


----------

